# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ermal Fejzullahu

## shigjeta

Albumi _Per nje dashuri_

*Çika e Prishtines*

Bukuria jote po shtohet perdite
Jo vec mu po te gjithe ti po i habite
Nfshatra e qytete si ty nuk ka
Bukuria jote nganjehere mben me qa

Te kerkova, kund nuk te gjeta ne bote
Tmira jane po si ty nuk kish nket toke
Ndoshta fajin e ka kjo nene Dardani
Qe tka fal me tbukuren ty kjo perendi

Ref.
Çika e Prishtines ne mendje me rri
Le ta dij gjithe bota se smundem pa ty
Çika e Prishtines ma e mira vella
Lyp ku ta do zemra, si ajo nuk ka

Ti me ben te qesh dhe kur jam ne vaj
Tgjitha mu mfal edhe kur jam ne faj
Ti je me e mira e kete ska koment
Pa ty çike nuk mundem trrij asnje moment


*Nje buzeqeshje*

Prap kete nate 
Ne mendje te kam
Yjet dhe hena
Bashke me mua jane
Prap gjumi nuk me merr
Kete ndjenje se kisha asnjehere
Deshiroj te tkem prane
Duart ti prek e te tledhatoj
Tperqafoj e tshtrengoj
Vetem kjo shprese me mban
Sa te dua te tregoj

Ref.
Nje buzeqeshje do ta gjej
Tek une apo tek ti
Nje shikim do ta rrembej
Ne zemer ne thellesi
Ti qesh kur te shikoj
Te afrohem une provoj
Syri yt sikur me flet
Nje fshehtesi duhet ta kete

Kjo nate e bukur dhe e qete
Brenda ne mua po lulezon
Te lutem rri dhe mos ik
E embel endrra do te jete
Kur ti ne krahun tim pushon

----------


## zANë

E di se gjitha pyetjet skan pergjegjeje
E dashuria nuk mesohet nlibra
E une ende mendoj, ku kam gabuar

Po te kerkoj arsyeje i gjej njemij
Po ti numroj gabimet ka dhe me shume
Me lehte e kam tbesoj se ish e shkruar 

Edhe te tjeret vuajn, fati eshte nduar tzotit
Une nuk lakmoj se eshte mekat
Por heret eshte per mua, te behem rob i lotit
Une do tgezohesha me pak

Asgje me shume nuk du
Veq ti tme duash e une te dua
Asgje me shume nuk du
Veq ti tme duash e une te dua



p.s.ajo kenga e Hajredin Pashes eshte shume shume e mireeeeee :buzeqeshje:

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Ate Kengen "Per Nje Dashuri" ... ma ka ylllllll fare... :buzeqeshje: 

Zonin e ka te lezecem ... kenget mi ka te bukra .... ene vete o shume simpatik ... uhhhhh :P

kur e shifsha ne Tv spara me dukej noj gjo e rralle, por kur e takova (/me do me tregu qe e ka taku ..lol :P) ... ishte me te vertete i lezecem ... brun yv mo...:P

kur po shifsha ate kengen me sinanin mu duk icik qesharake...lol... nuk i shkonte ermalit me qene afer sinanit sinqerisht... megjithate ne pergjithesi nice... :buzeqeshje: 

Qe ti bi shkurt un ... desha me thon qe o kengetar i mire...Suksese per me tej me i llaf  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## CooL_Djale

Aahahha Ema te kam them moj se dashuria nuk mesohet ne libra,akoma ti mendon se do e mesosh ashtu?

Sweet po une qe e shofe gjdo dite :P

Sa per temen eshte shume i zoti sidomos per moshen qe ka :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dibrani2006

mua me pelqen dueti me sinan hoxhen ajredin pasha ku i ke lano taboret

----------


## km92

Edhe mua me pelqen Ermal fejzullahu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Sabriu

Mua më pëlqen kënga :perqeshje: ërralla magalesh e mira prej nesh.

----------


## ||xXx||

> E di se gjitha pyetjet skan pergjegjeje
> E dashuria nuk mesohet nlibra
> E une ende mendoj, ku kam gabuar
> 
> Po te kerkoj arsyeje i gjej njemij
> Po ti numroj gabimet ka dhe me shume
> Me lehte e kam tbesoj se ish e shkruar 
> 
> Edhe te tjeret vuajn, fati eshte nduar tzotit
> ...


Yllo dhe per mua kjo kenge ka qene e preferuara deri para diso kohesh.
Tani nga ermali me pelqejne pak a shum te gjitha kenget por per momentin mu ka fiksu qe me e bukra eshte un me buke, e ti me gur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gjallica

Mua me shume me kan pelqyer kenget e Ermalit kur ishte i vogel sesa tani :buzeqeshje: 
Ka njeri qe di tekstin e kenges "Trashe Trashe"? : D

----------


## dodoni

Kenga Nje Buzeqeshje e Ermalit eshte kenga me e bukur e tij deri tani. Interpretimi i tij ne Hajredin Pasha me Sinan Hoxhen bashke, eshte shume i dobet, sepse kenge te tilla nuk i pershtaten zerit te tij, Sinan Hoxha psh. e interpreton shume mire kete kenge. Versioni qe me pelqen me shume i kenges Hajredin Pasha, eshte ai i Sinan Vllasaliut me xhez kitaren e Faton Macules. 

Tung

----------


## Bl3ri

Edhe mua me pelqen shume Ermali , gjitha kenget e tij me pelqejne shume ..

----------


## Bl3ri

Ermal Fejzullahu, ëndrra e kush e di sa adoleshenteve duket se ka rënë keq në dashuri, por ajo nuk i jep asnjë shenjë. Bëhet fjalë për Greta Kocin, që është bërë shumë shpejt pjesë e skenës, atje ku i mori mendjen edhe Ermalit. Ky i fundit u ka thënë gjithë shokëve dhe kolegëve të tij se së shpejti do të fejohet me Gretën, e cila duket se nuk po iu vë shumë rëndësi thashethemeve.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

lool
se di pse po sa her e shof ate mbo me buzqesh se mduket kshu si kalamo i vogel qe i bo oce oce lool nejse zonin se ka tkeq edhe konget po ashu 

klejzi

----------


## D&G Feminine

E degjova cd e ketij kete jave. Cika e Prishtines ishte kenga me e bukur shqiptare qe kam degjuar per kete vit. Zeri i ketij pastaj ishte kryeveper!

----------


## Davius

Shpatin e kam shok shumë të mirë. Jemi shpesh në koncerte, të dy punojmë, të dy jemi të suksesshëm pra, të dy jemi rivalë dhe shokë të mire

Ai është një këngëtar i ri në moshë, por me një karrierë që kushdo do ta dëshironte. Brenda një kohe shumë të shkurtër djaloshi kosovar arriti të rrëmbente zemrat e shumë vajzave në mbarë trevat shqiptare, por edhe në botë, me hitet e tij romantike që vazhdojnë të jenë shumë të preferuara.

Ndryshe nga çfarë e shikojmë në skenë Ermali është tip shumë i qeshur dhe dashamirës. Komunikon lirshëm me këdo që e takon dhe nuk nguron të jape autografe si dhe ti përgjigjet telefonatave të shumta nga fansët e tij. Ermali i përgjigjet pozitivisht ftesës së gazetës "Albania" për një intervistë, madje duke u shprehur me superlativat më të mëdha në drejtim të gazetës " Albania" në Londër.

*Gazeta ALBANIA - Si e përshkruan Ermali vetveten?*

Së pari më lejoni të them që është një kënaqësi e madhe për mua që të jap këtë intervistë për gazetën e njohur dhe të lexuar të komunitetit shqiptar të Anglisë. Për veten?Unë jam një djalë i ri, i cili është në shkollën amerikane në Prishtinë ku dhe jetoj me familjen time.

*ALBANIA-Çfarë vlerëson si virtytin më të mirë tek vetja?*

Nuk di nëse duhet ta quaja virtyt të mirë apo të keq faktin që unë jam shumë i hapur me njerëzit, nuk jam aspak tip i ngurtë.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Po virtyti që nuk të pëlqen tek vetja?*

Për Zotin nuk di.(mendohet)

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Kjo do të thotë që je i kompletuar?*

Jo në asnjë mënyrë.Nuk mendoj se ka njerëz të kompletuar. Ndoshta unë mund të kem shume defeke ose ndoshta pak, por të them të drejtën akoma nuk i kam vërejtur tek vetja virtytet e mia negative.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Je rritur në një familje këngëtarësh.Sa ka ndikuar jo në karrierën tuaj?*

Dua të them se në Kosovë e Shqipëri ka shumë njerëz të lindur për muzikë, mirwpo nuk i është dhënë mundësia që të provohen.Unë gjithë suksesin ja dedikoj babait tim Sabri Fejzullahu duke qënë se emri i tij më kan nxitur edhe mua të merrem me muzikë, por nuk mund të lë pa përmendur edhe punën time të palodhshme. Megjithatë unë falenderoj zotin që kam lindur në këtë familje.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -E mban mend momentin kur je ngjitur për herë të parë në skenë?*

Kam qënë rreth 16 vjeçar kur këndova këngën e parë titulluar "Tashe trashe" dhe mora pjesë në " SHOW FEST"që organizohet çdo vit në Kosovë. Aty u vlerësova me çmim të parë.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Pra e ke nisur karrjerën me çmim të parë?*

Po, por që ta dini babai im nuk dëshironte që unë të merrem me muzikë dhe ka qënë daja im që më mbështeti pa e dëgjuar atë çfarë thoshte im atë.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Pas "Show fest"si vijoj karrjera për Ermalin?*

Gjithçka nisi gradualisht. Realizova edhe këngë të tjera dhe një pjesë ë tyre janë kthyer menjeherë në "hite" po ashtu kam marrë pjesë edhe në "Top Fest"edicionin e parë dhe të dytë dhe e vlerësoj shumë këtë pjesmarrjse sikurse edhe çmimet që kam fituar. Gjithashtu vitin e kaluar kam hedhur në treg albumin tim të parë titulluar "Për një dashuri"që arriti një numër rekord shitjesh. Besoj se rreth muajit shtator të këtij viti do të hedh në treg albumin tim të ri, pasi momentalisht po punoj shumë për ta arritur këtë.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Kënga juaj "Për një dashuri" ka rrëmbyer zemrat e shumë shqiptarëvë dhe vazhdon të ketë të njejtin sukses. Ju si e komentoni këtë fakt?*

Ky është një stimulim që t'ja rrëmbej zemrat prapë..(qesh)

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Mendon se vetëm kështu mund t'ia pushtosh zemrat publikut me këngë romantike?*

Unë këndoj atë lloj muzike që më përshtatet. Kjo ështe rryma që preferoj.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Në cilin stil muzikor e gjen veten më mirë?*

I pëlqej të gjitha silet muzikore nga muzika folklorike, patriotike, popullore etj, të gjitha pa përjashtim por këtë rrymë që po këndoj do të vazhdoj edhe më tej, pasi kjo është rryma që kam më për zemer.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Ke realizuar shumë koncerte dhe publiku ju ka pritur shumë mirë. A mund të veçosh një nga momentet më emocionuese gjatë koncerteve tua?*

Momentalisht në çdo koncert jam shumë i mirpritur dhe kjo më jep një emocion të veçantë. Në Kosovë jam në koncert çdo javë dhe ndihem shumë i kënaqur nga mikpritja e publikut, por doja të veçoja Shqipërinë. Kam qënë në shumë qytete të Shqipërisë dhe çdokund e kam ndjerë publikun entuziast, madje në koncertin për ditën e verës në Tiranë kam ndjerë shumë emocione pasi publiku nuk më lejonte që të largohesha nga skena dhe kishin bllokuar edhe rrugën. Eshtë dashur një grup policësh që të mund të largohesha nga sheshi "Skëndërbej" drejt hotelit. Ishte një moment shumë emocionues që nuk mund ta harroj.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Si reagon Ermali kur dikush e pyet për jetën e tij private?*

Bëj një jetë private si gjithë të tjerët, përveç faktit që i kam rralluar shumë daljet në publik Kjo për të ruajtur imazhin tim dhe momentet kur jam pranë publikut në koncerte apo festivale. Nuk më pëlqen kur publiku të sheh çdo ditë në rrugë pasi imazhi i këngëtarit bie.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -I ke kënduar shumë dashurisë. Po vetë Ermali është I dashuruar?*

(hesht)Momentalisht nuk jam i dashuruar.Vetëm kaq mund të them.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Të gjithë djemtë mburren për numrin e të dashurave. Po Ermali çfarë do të thoshte?* 

Tani nuk më kujtohet pasi unë nuk i kam numëruar të dashurat e mia. Në këtë drejtim jam shumë i kujdesur e nuk mund të kem lidhje me çfrado vajze.Por kam patur edhe unë historitë e mia të dashurisë. Numrin do ta them pas intervistës në mënyre private(qesh)

* GZETA ALBANIA -Shpat Kasapi është përfolur shumë si rivali juaj kryesor.A egziston një rivalitet i tillë?*

Shpatin e kam shok shumë të mirë sikurse e vërtetove edhe vetë ne Tiranë gjatë koncertit në "Festën e Muzikës". Jemi shpesh bashkë në koncerte dhe përsa i përket shoqërisë nuk ka asnje pikë rivaliteti, mirpo të dy punojmë, të dy jemi të suksesshëm pra, të dy jemi rivalë dhe shokë të mirë.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Kush janë njerëzit më të dashur për Ermalin?*

Së pari daja im Hysi që është edhe menazheri im.Ai jeton këtu në Londër dhe kjo është arsyeja që unë jam shpesh në Londër. Por sigurisht edhe familja ime që i dua shumë.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Çfarë marrdhëniesh keni me fansat e tu?*

Kam marrdhënie me të vërtetë shumë të mira.me të gjithë fansat e mi.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Ke kontakte me ta?*

Po, shumë më telefonojnë shpeshherë dhe unë i përgjigjem me shumë dashamirësi madje edhe në momente të papërshtatshme, por unë dua që gjithmonë të jem në kontakt me fansat e mi.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Po surpriza më e bukur që mban mend nga fansat?*

Ka shumë. Sidomos letra dhe dhurata që vijnë në shtëpinë time por mbaj mend në koncerte kur vajzat hiqnin varëset apo vathët e mi jepnin mua. Ishte një surprise që tashmë përsëritet në shumë koncerte.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Çfarë bën me këto dhurata?*

I ruaj. Bashkë me gazetat apo revistat e shumta që kam në shtëpi të koleksionuara dhe shpeshherë kur jam vetën në shtëpi i lexoj dhe kam nostalgji për momentet që kam kaluar.

*Gazeta ALBANIA -Së fundmi një mesazh për gjithë lexuesit e gazetës sonë si dhe fansëve tu?*

Lexojeni gjithmonë gazetën "Albania" pasi kjo është mënyra e vetme që komuniteti shqiptar në Angli të jetë në kontakt me gjithshka që ka të bejë me ta. E kam lexuar shpeshherë këtu në Londër gazetën tuaj dhe shpreh konsideratën time personale për punen e stafit tuaj.

Gjithashtu përshëndes të gjithë fansat e mi dhe i thëm që Ermali nuk do t'ju zhënjejë kurë por do të punoj akoma më shumë vetëm për ju.Suksese të mëtejshme nga redaksia e gazetës "ALBANIA"

_Gazeta ALBANIA -Faleminderit dhe suksese edhe juve.
Bisedoi Ervis Maja_

----------


## Bl3ri

*Ermal FejZuLLahu- Shtatë Ditë*

_Sa kenge e dhimbshme_

Diten kur te kam percjell
shpirtin tim me ty e lash
e mu shuan hënë e diell
ne ket jet sdot rrim më bashk
mes luleve ti preehs
nuk do te kthehesh
aaa do te jetoj me mall deri sa te jem gjall

kur per mua te jesh merzit ti ne enderr me trokit
e me puth me shuaj ket mall
e ma fshin lotin ne varr

mes luleve ti prehesh nuk do te kthehesh
aaa do te jetoj me mall deri sa te jem gjall


Shtatë dit esht kjo e pame
njerzit i pres dhe i percjell
e shtatdhjetë vjet te tjera per mua s'qel pranvera
per mua nuk ka diell

Shtatë dit esht kjo e pame
njerzit i pres dhe i percjell
por shtatdhjetë vjet te tjera per mua s'qel pranvera
per mua nuk ka diell

Shtatë dit esht kjo e pame
njerzit i pres dhe i percjell
e shtatdhjetë vjet te tjera per mua s'qel pranvera
per mua nuk ka diell

Shtatë dit esht kjo e pame
njerzit i pres dhe i percjell
por shtatdhjetë vjet te tjera per mua s'qel pranvera
per mua nuk ka diell

Shtatë dit esht kjo e pame
njerzit i pres dhe i percjell
e shtatdhjetë vjet te tjera per mua s'qel pranvera
per mua nuk ka diell

Shtatë dit esht kjo e pame
njerzit i pres dhe i percjell
por shtatdhjetë vjet te tjera per mua s'qel pranvera
per mua nuk ka diell.

----------


## Davius

Gjate nje interviste per gazeten "Panorama", "Çuni nga Prishtina" tregon se nuk ka rene kurre ne dashuri dhe kete e konsideron si "fat te mire".

Nese ka nje arsye qe vajzat vdesin per Ermalin, eshte pikerisht fakti qe.. zeri i tij i bukur i kendon aq mire ato kenget dramatike per dashurine e humbur, por qe Ermali te mos kish rene ne dashuri asnjehere? Kujt do ti kishte shkuar ne mendje Si po mashtrojne te gjithe keshtu! " Për fat të mirë deri tani nuk jam dashuruar me asnjë vajzë... (qesh)" eshte shprehur ai gjate intervistes, nderkohe qe gjithashtu ka shtuar. "...unë e kam thënë që kur të dashurohem me një vajzë nuk do e zgjas hiç, por do e marr për grua..."!

*Panorama*

----------


## Bl3ri

Ermal Fejzullahu

----------


## rina_

A mund dikush ta gjej kengen "e lus zotin" se shum e dua ket kenge te tija...
nje nder te preferuarit e mi...eshte ermali..

----------


## Bl3ri

*Ermali, më i preferuari i adoleshentëve*

Ermal Fejzullahu është një nga më të kërkuarit e lokaleve apo pub-ve me muzikë live.   
Të gjithë të rinjtë preferojnë të këndojnë nën ritmet e këngëve të tij, që kudo që shkon e ndezin sallën. Këtë fundjavë ai ka kënduar në Calvin, ku të gjitha femrat janë afruar pranë tij, duke fotografuar me telefona apo aparate gjithçka ka ndodhur, dhe duke dalë në foto me këngëtarin. Për rininë shqiptare ai është i suksesshëm. Kjo duket nga numri i ftesave që vijnë në vit nga klubet shqiptare, për të kënduar fundjavave. Përveç zërit, melodisë së këngëve të tij, ai është edhe tepër simpatik. Kjo ka bërë që të lakmohet nga të gjitha vajzat, por nuk përjashtohet fakti që ka fansa edhe djem.

----------

